# Snake feeding



## RaZeDaHeLL666 (Jan 20, 2006)

Here's my Eastern Chain Kingsnake. 










Arizona Desert King.















Baby black cornsnake.


----------



## Denisthemenace (Jan 20, 2006)

Here take a look at a real feeding ..


----------



## Stardust (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow..Superb Snakes...i love snakes...lolx...but currently onli keeping 1 california kingsnake....


----------



## Daisey_Boo222 (Jan 22, 2006)

In one of the pics it looks like the snake is eating the mouse backwords


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jan 22, 2006)

AHHAAH nice Raze and Dennis!


Hey Den Den Den... this is the real deal    lmao!!!!!     ;P 










			
				Denisthemenace said:
			
		

> Here take a look at a real feeding ..


----------



## Denisthemenace (Jan 23, 2006)

hahhaha .. fine chris you win


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Jan 23, 2006)

Daisey_Boo222 said:
			
		

> In one of the pics it looks like the snake is eating the mouse backwords


Not an uncommon thing to happen, especially on hairless feeders.

Nice pics everyone!


----------



## Crotalus (Jan 23, 2006)

more eating....


----------



## Richard_uk (Jan 23, 2006)

My Snakes!


----------



## Schlyne (Jan 23, 2006)

Lelle, what snake is that?


----------



## Crotalus (Jan 24, 2006)

Crotalus d. durissus


----------



## Denisthemenace (Jan 24, 2006)

nice rattler .. altho i dont like hots


----------



## Randolph XX() (Jan 24, 2006)

any cobra hunting vid, Lelle?


----------



## Crotalus (Jan 24, 2006)

No I havent


----------



## Lasiodora (Jan 24, 2006)

Boa constrictor imperator constricting and eating a dead mouse.


----------



## Crotalus (Jan 24, 2006)

My favorite feeding picture, taken by a good friend of mine:

Elaphe longissima, a european colubrid
http://www.sthlm-herp.net/galleri/galleri_800/Eskulaporm_mus_800.jpg


----------



## Denisthemenace (Jan 25, 2006)

Mike its slightly unfair because you always have the best photography  so you dont count in this talent show lol


----------



## Lasiodora (Jan 25, 2006)

Denisthemenace said:
			
		

> Mike its slightly unfair because you always have the best photography  so you dont count in this talent show lol


Best, lol, I'm flattered. Thank You.  I'm just trying to keep up with the other talented photographers on the boards .

Lelle uh I mean Bill,
That's a beautiful snake your friend has. I love snakes with large scales on their heads. Reminds me of king cobras.

-Mike


----------



## padkison (Jan 26, 2006)

*Slugfest*

View attachment 48976


 And check this one out!


----------



## Psycho (Feb 6, 2006)

Well since we are on snake feeding pics, I want to get involved one!

Here is "Mini-Mi" Eating her first 12 pound rabbit.She is in her feeding Tank:







I was looking for more but cant seam to find and more on my website!


----------



## nightbreed (Feb 6, 2006)

Can I play? 

My Python curtus female finishing a light snack.






I know I've posted this pic on the boards before but this is the only decent feeding pic I have.

Take care


----------



## Hedorah99 (Feb 6, 2006)

nightbreed said:
			
		

> Can I play?
> 
> My Python curtus female finishing a light snack.
> 
> ...



That is an AWESOME pic! Great job Nightbreed!!:clap:


----------



## Eggy (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice pic guys. At the moment i am living in Norway and the rules about having a snake is very strickt here so for now i only have a Scorp and a Tarantulla.

I Have a farm in South-Africa and when i was there last time (around April 2005) i saw a Python (Around 4 Meters long) maybe more eating a Impala.

And for those who dont know what an Impala is here is a pic:
http://www.csew.com/antelopetag/images/Impala11.jpg

so as you understand it was quite a experience seeing the whole Impala going into the mouth of the Python


----------



## memen49 (Feb 8, 2006)

Here, she is my female  crawl cay!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 13, 2006)

Not as impressive as some of the photos in this thread (there is some seriously impressive photography here), but I fed my ghost corn yesterday and took a few pictures.  
So here they are (I don't know why the one is so tiny):


----------



## Murziukas (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice pics everyone. Here is one of my so called anacondas:


----------



## PrettyHate (Feb 16, 2006)

For something a little different 

Bella vs the sad looking goldfish


----------



## Snipes (Mar 30, 2006)

Cirith Ungol said:
			
		

> Not an uncommon thing to happen, especially on hairless feeders.
> 
> Nice pics everyone!


So if a snake at a nice pink hairless human they would go butt first?


----------



## ErikH (Mar 30, 2006)

Constricting snakes often grab their prey from behind and constrict.  I am told that it is to keep the prey's mouth away from their face until it is subdued.  They usually turn it around after killing it and swallow it head first.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow! It's amazing how they can eat such a large mouse/rat. I would love a snake, but no more room left in this place.


----------



## Malkavian (Apr 3, 2006)

Almost as purdy as their keeper Trips   I miss my kingsnake...damn mites from a petstore purchase spread and killed it off


----------

